# Scheibenbremse für Kinderhände



## Solemn (10. Juli 2020)

Hi zusammen,

plane grade den Aufbau eines Bikes für meine bald 7-jährige.
Bin allerdings sehr unschlüssig, welche Bremse da ran darf, v.a. wegen der Hebel Ergonomie. Die Magura MT Trail Sport oder Shimano XT BR-M8000 sehen vom Hebel her so aus, als würden sie gut einzustellen sein, der von der Guide R dagegen steht glaube ich zu weit ab.
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen, welche Hebel sich gut an kleine Hände anpassen lassen und trotzdem noch bremsbar sind?
Die Bremskraft ist dann eher zweitrangig, denke selbst mit 160er Scheiben bekommt sie die 25-35kg Systemgewicht gut verzögert. Dosierbarkeit wäre dann schon eher interessant.

Grüße,

Solemn


----------



## Mzungu (10. Juli 2020)

Meiner fünfjährigen taugen die Magura mit den HC1 Griffen sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (10. Juli 2020)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich selbst lieber v brakes am Kinderrad habe, bin ich immer von der Einstellung der Elixir 7 begeistert gewesen, ist gebraucht auch super günstig


----------



## Wyppsilon (10. Juli 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich selbst lieber v brakes am Kinderrad habe, bin ich immer von der Einstellung der Elixir 7 begeistert gewesen, ist gebraucht auch super günstig


Kann ich bestätigen, hab ich am 20er meines Sohnes ?


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

Meine 8 jährige fährt auch hc1 Hebel und kommt super zurecht! 


Ivenl schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich selbst lieber v brakes am Kinderrad habe, bin ich immer von der Einstellung der Elixir 7 begeistert gewesen, ist gebraucht auch super günstig


Warum man V brakes bevorzugt ist mir ein Rätsel...


----------



## Roelof (10. Juli 2020)

Von den bisher genannten würde ich Shimano nehmen, die XT mit 140er od. 160er Scheiben funkt sicher gut. Wegen der Dosierbarkeit würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, die Kids lernen sehr schnell.


----------



## kc85 (10. Juli 2020)

Wir fahren auch Shimano XT. Da bleiben keine Wünsche offen.

kc85


----------



## Ivenl (10. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine 8 jährige fährt auch hc1 Hebel und kommt super zurecht!
> 
> Warum man V brakes bevorzugt ist mir ein Rätsel...


Ist ne Gewichts Frage, bei 25kg Systemgewicht braucht man keine Scheibe und die geringere Ermüdung und Dosierbarkeit der Scheibe wiegt das für mich nicht auf. Ich fahre selbst auch Scheibe, aber es ist an Kinderräder einfach auch Hype


----------



## onkel_c (10. Juli 2020)

unsere fährt seit jahren mit dem mt5 hebel (mt2 bremssättel) und kommt bestens zurecht!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (10. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine 8 jährige fährt auch hc1 Hebel und kommt super zurecht!
> 
> Warum man V brakes bevorzugt ist mir ein Rätsel...


Gerade bei Kindern spricht nichts gegen V-Brakes.
Zumal man durch die Balancefedern die Bedienkräfte richtig weit "runterfideln" kann.
... sofern die Züge sauber verlegt werden und nicht sinnlos hohe Bedienkräfte provozieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ist ne Gewichts Frage, bei 25kg Systemgewicht braucht man keine Scheibe und die geringere Ermüdung und Dosierbarkeit der Scheibe wiegt das für mich nicht auf. Ich fahre selbst auch Scheibe, aber es ist an Kinderräder einfach auch Hype


Also bei uns hat die geringere Ermüdung die Tourlänge ohne Gemecker etwa verdoppelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Gerade bei Kindern spricht nichts gegen V-Brakes.
> Zumal man durch die Balancefedern die Bedienkräfte richtig weit "runterfideln" kann.
> ... sofern die Züge sauber verlegt werden und nicht sinnlos hohe Bedienkräfte provozieren.


Hättest du ja Mal meiner Tochter erzählen können....  Siehe Post darüber...


----------



## Ivenl (10. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Also bei uns hat die geringere Ermüdung die Tourlänge ohne Gemecker etwa verdoppelt...


Ging mir auch nur darum anzumerken, dass es da keine richtig und falsch gibt, sondern individuelle Lösungen für individuelle Kinder.


----------



## Raininho13 (11. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine 8 jährige fährt auch hc1 Hebel und kommt super zurecht!
> 
> Warum man V brakes bevorzugt ist mir ein Rätsel...



mir nicht


----------



## chris4711 (11. Juli 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> mir nicht


Schön für dich


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juli 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> mir nicht


Ich habe Kids die ermüden mit V-Brake berg runter viel schneller als mit hydraulischer Scheibe, was Touren unnötig verkürzt... von daher kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## icebreaker (11. Juli 2020)

Das mit den V-Brakes kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, nun aber zurück zum Thema.
Dem Grund nach funktionieren fast alle Hebelchen die verstellbar sind. Unserer fährt seitdem er 4 ist Sram Level am Downhiller ganz ohne Problem und am Early Rider eine Tektro mit Seilzug. Eigentlich kommt er mit allem was man hinstellt super zurecht.Beim nächsten Hardtail kommt wahrscheinlich eine Magura mit HC1- Hebeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (11. Juli 2020)

Zwei Mädels seit sie 6 sind: V-Brake war okay, Scheiben erheblich besser aber. SRAM Level war mit Standardbelägen zu schwach bzw. sorgte für Klagen über müde Hände - Magura MT4 bzw. jetzt MT6/8 werden als super eingeschätzt.


----------



## gerison (12. Juli 2020)

Servus.
Hab auf beiden Ramones  meiner Kids 12" Level (SRAM) verbaut (nur hinten) Die haben einen Kindgerechten Hebel, der sich auch sehr nah zum Lenker hin verstellen lässt (ging so bei Shimano nicht).

Meine Kids sind 22m und 3 Jahre alt. Hydraulische Bremse macht bei Kids in diesem Alter Sinn, weil sie (auch länger) schlichtweg die Kraft nicht haben, eine Bremse zu bedienen. Die grössere schafft das mittlerweile auch zu modulieren. Beim Kleinen ist es eher Auf - Zu.

Beim 12" Hotrock hab ich mit ziemlichen Aufwand die gesamte Canti Bremserei erneuert, war original nicht zu benutzen, https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hin...lized-hotrock-kids-bike.889581/#post-16312602
Die Hände werden aber trotzdem schnell müde.
Auf dem 14" Rad , das jetzt schön langsam  benutzt wird, sind dann auch Scheibenbremsen verbaut, aber mit Seilzug. Bei dem Gewichtsverhältnus wäre alles andere auch Overkill. Bzw.  eine echte Überforderung, das vorne zu modulieren.

Das Problem mit hydraulischer Bremse ist aber eher ein zuviel, als zu wenig Bremskraft bei Kids. Möcht ja nicht, dass meinen Kids das Vorderrad wegschmiert. V Brakes sind mE für Kinder am Berg nix.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juli 2020)

gerison schrieb:


> Das Problem mit hydraulischer Bremse ist aber eher ein zuviel, als zu wenig Bremskraft bei Kids. Möcht ja nicht, dass meinen Kids das Vorderrad wegschmiert. V Brakes sind mE für Kinder am Berg nix.


Meine Erfahrung ist das die Kids das sehr wohl hin bekommen, mein kurzer z.b. bremst instinktiv wenn es rutschig wird hinten, und hat das rutschende Hinterrad voll im Griff. Das hat mir schon das eine oder andere Mal Schweißperlen auf die Stirn getrieben.


----------



## Evotrf (12. Juli 2020)

Hi,

Also mein großer hat mit 6 Jahren ein Orbea mx20 Team bekommen. Auf Grund der kleinen Hände war es für ihn nicht möglich mit dem dann so kurzen hebelweg die v-Brake zum ordentlichen Bremsen zu bekommen. Habe dann auf mt-400 shimanos umgerüstet und sie da, es wird wieder der bikepark unsicher gemacht. Bremsen bis zum Überschlag möglich, jedoch nach einigen Tagen ist die Kontrolle über die Bremse da. 
Scheibenbremse beim Kinderbike kann ich nur wärmstes empfehlen.


----------



## gerison (12. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist das die Kids das sehr wohl hin bekommen, mein kurzer z.b. bremst instinktiv wenn es rutschig wird hinten, und hat das rutschende Hinterrad voll im Griff. Das hat mir schon das eine oder andere Mal Schweißperlen auf die Stirn getrieben.



Das kenn ich, und ich schwitze auch...


----------



## gerison (12. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist das die Kids das sehr wohl hin bekommen, mein kurzer z.b. bremst instinktiv wenn es rutschig wird hinten, und hat das rutschende Hinterrad voll im Griff. Das hat mir schon das eine oder andere Mal Schweißperlen auf die Stirn getrieben.



Das kenn ich, und ich schwitze auch...


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juli 2020)

gerison schrieb:


> Das kenn ich, und ich schwitze auch...


Willingen letztes Stück zur Kabinen Bahn... Straße nass... Ich sage beiden noch langsam fahren ist rutschig.... Die große vorn weg Bremse auf... Der kurze hinter her.... Tempo jenseits der 30... Ich brüllen hinter her. Endlich bremst er... Schhhhhhhhhh tanzendes Hinterrad 1/2 rechts links... Frage danach Papa was war denn?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. Juli 2020)

Das kenne ich, meine Tochter(7,5j) ist jetzt auch etwas vorsichtiger geworden, seit sie sich beim Umstieg auf Scheiben (zickige Magura Marta) in der Kurve auf Schotter ordentlich hingelegt hat, manchmal gehören solche Momente wahrscheinlich einfach dazu um wieder ein bisschen Bewusstsein zu wecken.
Aber prinzipiell bin ich auch der Meinung wenn es um schnelle und vor allem längere Bergabfahrten geht, eine          
Scheibenbremse zu weniger Ermüdung in den Fingern führt.


----------



## chris4711 (12. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist das die Kids das sehr wohl hin bekommen...



Genau das ist es eben. Kurz im flachen auf Str üben lassen. Fertig. Besser als warme Worte.
Die Kids lernen sofort, wie sich ne Scheibenbremse verhält.
I.d.R. legt sich ein Kind nie aufgrund der Scheibenbremse auf die Fratze.
Das geht auch mit V-brakes ziemlich leicht.
Ich habs selbst mit Stempelbremse hinbekommen (Bremse konnte man das ja nicht nennen, aber warum dieses Sheiceding ausgerechnet auch mal funktionieren musste...).
Aber im Gelände bei Wind und Wetter, Bachdurchfahrt, Dreck, viel bergab etc. ist es doch noch mal besser, sich auf seine Scheibchen verlassen zu können. Machen die Großen doch auch so


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juli 2020)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Genau das ist es eben. Kurz im flachen auf Str üben lassen. Fertig. Besser als warme Worte.
> Die Kids lernen sofort, wie sich ne Scheibenbremse verhält.
> I.d.R. legt sich ein Kind nie aufgrund der Scheibenbremse auf die Fratze.
> Das geht auch mit V-brakes ziemlich leicht.
> ...


Jupp so ist es, ein einziges Mal hat meine große es geschafft sich wegen der Scheibe abzulegen, war ein Konstellation die halt passieren kann. Wenn die sich ablegen ist das meist eine Kombination aus verschiedenen Gründen. Mir ist es aber 100 Mal lieber mein Kind kommt rechtzeitig zum stehen, als eine bremse die nicht vernünftig funktioniert, oder im Notfall nicht die Kraft erbringt sie notwendig ist. Ich habe vor Jahren Mal 15 Räder von Vorschulkindern zu einem Übungsplatz kutschiert, davon hätte ich mein Kind auf maximal 2-3 Räder fahren lassen! Der Rest hatte an der Vorderradbremse quasi so gut wie keine Bremswirkung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (12. Juli 2020)

Kenne ich auch, gleich auf der ersten großen Tour mit dem neuen Rad und der XT-Bremse ist meine Große hart übers Vorderrad abgeflogen. Seit dem aber nie wieder Probleme.  Und die kleine Schwester ist das Thema Scheibenbremse dann gleich ganz anders angegangen. 

Ich mache am Gymnasium meiner Töchter einmal die Woche eine Fahrradwerkstatt (als AG). Unglaublich, mit was für Schrotthaufen manche Eltern ihre Kinder in den Großstadtverkehr schicken.

Das Highlight dieser Woche war ein gut 20kg schweres Fischer-Baumarkt-"Fully": Dämpfer hinten komplett durch, dafür vorne die Doppelbrückengabel komplett festgerottet. Sämtliche Beleuchtung im Eimer, Schaltung funktionierte nur so lala (wenn man sie denn kräftemäßig betätigt bekam), Bremse hinten ohne Wirkung, Bremse vorne ausgehängt (weil ein Bremsbelag fehlte). Dazu war der hintere Reifen fast durchgebremst (also ging die hintere Bremse irgendwann einmal). Kein Wunder, dass das hintere Rad nun auch noch platt war - nur deswegen kam der stolze Besitzer des Haufens zu mir.

Ob ich den Platten reparieren könnte? Konnte ich. Nach 5 Minuten hatte ich den Burschen auch noch überredet, wenigstens die Bremsen zu reparieren (rumliegende Gebrauchtteile) und habe ihm auch gleich noch einen gebrauchten Hinterreifen spendiert. Nach 30 Minuten ist das Teil dann halbwegs verkehrssicher und benutzbar wieder vom Hof gerollt.

Räder ohne funktionierende Bremsen sehe ich da übrigens regelmäßig.

Und wir diskutieren hier der Länge und der Breite nach, welche Bremse wohl die bessere ist ...

kc85


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juli 2020)

kc85 schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch, gleich auf der ersten großen Tour mit dem neuen Rad und der XT-Bremse ist meine Große hart übers Vorderrad abgeflogen. Seit dem aber nie wieder Probleme.  Und die kleine Schwester ist das Thema Scheibenbremse dann gleich ganz anders angegangen.
> 
> Ich mache am Gymnasium meiner Töchter einmal die Woche eine Fahrradwerkstatt (als AG). Unglaublich, mit was für Schrotthaufen manche Eltern ihre Kinder in den Großstadtverkehr schicken.
> 
> ...


Ich kann es mir sehr gut vorstellen... Argument für bescheiden eingestellte Vorderrad Bremsen, damit geht das Kind wenigstens nicht über den Lenker... Meine Antwort dann immer, dafür liegt es dann unterm Lkw Reifen...


----------



## kc85 (12. Juli 2020)

Tja, was soll ich sagen: War ein 100%iger Bedienfehler. KEIN Grund, auf eine griffige Bremse zu verzichten.

kc85


----------



## Solemn (20. Juli 2020)

So, mal zwischen drin...

Danke für die Tipps, es ist jetzt erstmal Bike-bedingt eine MT200 geworden. Der Selbst-Aufbau ist bis mindestens 26" verschoben. Mal sehen, wie sie mit der klar kommt, zur Not kann da immer noch eine MT4 o.ä. dran. 

Solemn


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (24. Juli 2020)

bei nem MTB fürs Kind kann man ja inzwischen auch horrend viel Geld reinbuttern,
da wo es am wenigsten Sinn macht sind für mich Bremsen, die auf Erwachsenen Niveau sind.

Am Junior-MTB ist bei uns irgendeine mechanische Scheiben Bremse in Serie dran, die haben wir natürlich drangelassen, Bremskraft reicht ewig für den Kleinen.

Wer Geld ins Junior-MTB reinbuttern will, sollte mMn vor allem den Antrieb so leicht wie möglich machen, sprich kürzer übersetzen wenn die Gänge zu lang sind; und die Kurbel auf keinen Fall zu lang lassen.


----------



## daniel77 (24. Juli 2020)

Mein Grosser (7) fährt das gleiche Material wie der Papa, also XT M8000. 
Eine Woche Bikepark will glaube niemand mit V-Brakes fahren....


----------



## Raininho13 (24. Juli 2020)

Ich denke, dass eine hydraulische Felgenbremse mehr Sinn macht, als eine mechanische Scheibenbremse. Die fahren Papa und Mama. Der Papa seit 25 Jahren ohne Probleme und ohne Ölwechsel.

Nur um zu triggern der folgende Satz: Mechanische Scheibenbremsen gibt es nur, damit auch Baumarkträder mit Scheibenbremsen angeboten werden können.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juli 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> bei nem MTB fürs Kind kann man ja inzwischen auch horrend viel Geld reinbuttern,
> da wo es am wenigsten Sinn macht sind für mich Bremsen, die auf Erwachsenen Niveau sind.
> 
> Am Junior-MTB ist bei uns irgendeine mechanische Scheiben Bremse in Serie dran, die haben wir natürlich drangelassen, Bremskraft reicht ewig für den Kleinen.
> ...


Gestern Willingen +2000tm da hätten beide 4 und 8 ohne vernünftige hydraulische Scheibe schnell den Spass verloren...


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juli 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Nur um zu triggern der folgende Satz: Mechanische Scheibenbremsen gibt es nur, damit auch Baumarkträder mit Scheibenbremsen angeboten werden können.



Ich sehe das so mechanische Scheibe macht nur Sinn für Reiseradler fernab jeglicher westlicher Zivilisation! Einen Bremszug und Hülle bekommst überall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (25. Juli 2020)

also mein Kleiner und ich ballern hier im Schwarzwald schön die Berge runter, ein Reiseradler ist er nicht. Die mechanische Scheibenbremse blockiert viel schneller als das ihr irgendwo die Bremskraft ausgeht.
D.h. die Bremskraft ist so stark, das er feiner bremsen muss.

Aber klar ein Argument ist immer auf der Seite hydraulische Bremsen bei Kinder-MTBs:
einfach das beste einbauen.
Das gleiche Argument spricht auch für Carbon-Rahmen, 12-fach Schaltung, Dämpfer hinten, Variostütze.
Welcome to the > 2000,- Euro Kinder-Bike.
Schade nur, dass die Größe nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr passt.


----------



## chris4711 (25. Juli 2020)

Wenn ein Kinderrad zwei Jahre passt, ist das doch ok.
Es soll auch Erwachsene geben, die ihr Rad nach weniger als zwei Jahren schon weiter veräußern, obwohl es noch passt 
Aber mal im Ernst:
Es ging ja hier darum, ob hydr. Scheibenbremsen gut einstellbar und von Kinderhänden gut bedienbar sind. Und nicht Wenige haben hier ja hoffentlich deutlich klar gemacht, dass dem so ist und einfach nur Sinn macht.
Und heutzutage bekommt man günstige, brauchbare hydr. Scheibenbremsen für um die 100 Euro.


----------



## Raininho13 (25. Juli 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> also mein Kleiner und ich ballern hier im Schwarzwald schön die Berge runter, ein Reiseradler ist er nicht. Die mechanische Scheibenbremse blockiert viel schneller als das ihr irgendwo die Bremskraft ausgeht.
> D.h. die Bremskraft ist so stark, das er feiner bremsen muss.
> 
> Aber klar ein Argument ist immer auf der Seite hydraulische Bremsen bei Kinder-MTBs:
> ...



Schon mal was von Dosierbarkeit gehört? Nur weil eine Bremse sofort blockiert, heißt das nicht, dass sie brachiale Kraft hat.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juli 2020)

Geralt_of_Rivia schrieb:


> also mein Kleiner und ich ballern hier im Schwarzwald schön die Berge runter, ein Reiseradler ist er nicht. Die mechanische Scheibenbremse blockiert viel schneller als das ihr irgendwo die Bremskraft ausgeht.
> D.h. die Bremskraft ist so stark, das er feiner bremsen muss.
> 
> Aber klar ein Argument ist immer auf der Seite hydraulische Bremsen bei Kinder-MTBs:
> ...


Nö nicht das beste, sondern das was für die geringere Kräfte von Kindern Sinn macht!
Ich käme nie auf die Idee ne xtr bremse mit ner eagel Schaltung zu verbauen nur wegen Bling Bling und Gewicht... 

1x10 reicht locker... Macht aber auch sinn um die Kräfte beim bergrauf fahren möglichst gering zu halten... Und einen Ersatzteilpool für alle Räder Zuhause zu haben... 

Dämpfer hinten kann auch Sinn machen, seit die große das hat, fährt sie viel mehr und sicherer... 

Geht übrigens problemlos unter 1000€..  und wenn man 2 Kids hat mach aus den 2 Jahren 4 Jahre... 

Und danach ohne Verluste verkaufen, geht auch wenn das Rad hochwertig ist... 

Macht weit mehr Sinn da zu investieren als jährlich das Rad zu wechseln oder gar nen Mofa abzuschaffen, ist übrigens erschreckend hier im Urlaub gerade wie viele Kids damit unterwegs sind...


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (25. Juli 2020)

^^Training ist letztlich das wichtigste, und wenn der Kleine mit seinen 8 Gängen wieder mal mit Abstand der Jüngste oben auf dem Gipfel ist, hat er und ich einiges richtig gemacht. Auf dem Weg hoch zockt er sogar den ein oder anderen Erwachsenen ab. Und das sogar ohne 10 Gänge, Carbon, Dämpfer und hydraulische Bremse.

Aber um das Ding endlich abzuschließen:
Mir ist das egal, was jeder ausgibt für die Kinder MTBs, Butter da ruhig richtig viel Kohle rein, soviel wie Du kannst, mir alles egal. Training ist wichtiger.


----------



## -Robert- (25. Juli 2020)

Klar, kauf dir ne AXS für dein 10kg Hardtail und lass den kurzen mit ner Alivio sein 15kg Bike hochtreten - soll ja ordentlich trainieren, gell?

Meine Girls (9&10) fahren MT8, 12-fach (Eagle - sogar mit Rainbow Kassetten - lagen halt rum und die Kids werden die wohl nicht kaputt kriegen) und natürlich generell passende (VPace-) Rahmen - dann habe ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen mit ihnen 2000hm an einem Tag zu fahren bzw. an anderen den Herrnsteig mit der Großen runter.

Aber es gibt Gott sei Dank immer mehr Eltern, die nicht nur selber auf ihrem >=5k€ Hobel sitzen und die Kids - einfach weil kleiner oder "weil das früher auch so war" oder "weil die eh in zwei Jahren rausgewachsen sind" auf Billigmaterial den Berg hoch- oder runterquälen.

Wahrscheinlich zieht ihr den Kids auch nur Lumpen oder Sachen von Kik an!? Wachsen doch eh raus und nach dem Krieg hatten "wir" ja auch nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icebreaker (25. Juli 2020)

So, zurück aus dem Bikepark mit dem Zwerg. Das Ganze mit hydr. Scheibenbremse, Federgabel und Dämpfer, allerdings nur mit 7 Gängen, ist halt ein Downhiller. Was ich damit sagen möchte, alles da wo’s Sinn macht. Eigentlich sollte sich Ausstattung immer aus der Nutzung ableiten und nicht den Vorlieben der Eltern.
Nur weil‘s zu unserer Zeit keine Kinderfullys gab muss das jetzt schlecht sein Ist nun mal der Gang der Dinge und jedesmal wenn ich den Zwerg im Park abgehen sehe, weiß ich, dass das der richtige Invest war. Warum sollte der kleine schlechteres Material fahren als ich ?  Kann die Eltern nicht verstehen die selber 5k + leidlich im Park bewegen und die Kids auf einen City- Hardtail runterpoltern müssen.

Kurzer Exkurs an Ende der 90er: bin ich zwar schon Downhillrennen gefahren, sonst aber oldschool Bontrager Stahlrahmen mit V-Brake. Nach dem ersten Alpencross mit dem Teil hatte ich dann auch was Vollgefedertes mit hydr. Scheibe zum Touren in den Bergen. Die Zeiten ändern sich halt, musst zwar nicht alles mit machen - einiges macht aber Sinn.

Wahrscheinlich wissen es noch nicht alle, aber die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für die Kids gibts leider nicht. 
Genau aus diesem Grund hat unserer ganze 3 Räder, ein kleiner ...dax für den Park, was zum Touren, trainieren und tägliches Pendeln (Starrgabel und mech, Scheibe, 9 Gänge?) und ein BMX für den Pumptrack, zum Dirten und sonstiger trickreicher Aktivitäten.

Das soll kein Pledo für eine Materialschlacht sein, wenn’s die Kids das Ganze leben und nicht nur wegen dem Papa oder der Mama dabei sind, warum nicht. Andere machen Kreuzfahrten oder fahren in überteuerte Kinderhotels um die Lütten loszuwerden. Dann doch lieber so. Allerdings meine Meinung, jeder wie er’s mag.

Kurz noch zum 2-Jahres bla bla. Das Argument ist so alt wie das Forum und leider oft ein wenig kurz gegriffen. Gleiches gilt dann wohl auch für anständige Kinderschuhe, Bekleidung ...( nicht Marke!) ? Zumal sich die „guten“ Sachen immer super verkaufen lassen. Da relativiert sich der Abschaffungspreis schon.
Wann hört man da auf oder fängt an ?  Mit 6,8,12,14,16 Jahren?

Grundsatzdiskussion Ende und 

Zum Bremshebel hab ich ein paar Wochen schon was geschrieben.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (27. Juli 2020)

Habe eine Hayes Stroker verbaut, an einem 16 Zoll Rad. Geht gut, kann sehr nahe an den Lenker gestellt werden.


----------



## oppaunke (2. August 2020)

Ole fährt ne shimano mt 500 mit 200/180er Scheiben.sehr kindgerechter hebel, einigermaßen leicht, einigermaßen günstig, bremst wie ein Erdanker.
greta fährt die slx M7000 mit 160/160er Scheibe.
Die fährt aber auch nur Dorf und Radweg.
Hebel ist formgleich zum mt500 etc.
Bremst auch top.

Nur kurz,
Die Investitionen in hochwertige Kinderräder lohnen meiner Meinung nach doppelt.zum einen kann man seinem Kind im optimalen Fall den Spaß am radfahren besser vermitteln, desweiteren ist der Wertverlust dieser Räder kaum messbar.
Wenn ein zb ein hochwertiges 20“ Rad etwas pfleglich behandelt wird, kann es nach 2 oder gar 4 Jahren noch locker für 80-90% des Neupreises verkauft werden.
Das funktioniert mit Puky und co nicht.
Das kauft man neu für 250€ und verkauft es auf dem babybasar nach der Zeit mit Glück für 50€.
Wertverlust quasi gleich zum hochwertigen Rad.
Dafür ist das Kind dann aber in der Zeit auf einer Gurke rumgefahren.
Aber das muss jeder selbst für sich und sein Kind entscheiden und natürlich auch für seinen Geldbeutel.

aber da sich hier eigentlich nur freaks rumtreiben verstehe ich die Diskussionen sowieso nicht...
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## gerison (4. August 2020)

Ich habe ein zartes, etwas klein geratenes dreijähriges Mädel mit hinreichend Leidenschaft und Talent. Sie ist zuletzt erst den Flow Trail in Lipno gefahren ist (5km mit mehreren Beerenpflückpausen - die sind dort überall) und im Anschluss auch hinunter zum Parkplatz. Sie liebt das Radlfahren und ihr Commencal Ramones. Das 14er ist mit mechanischer Scheibenbremse ausgestattet.

Beim Hinunterfahren ging ihr erst in den Händen die Kraft aus und dann fast die Freude verloren. Sie ist tough und nach mehreren Pausen waren wir dann unten und sie trotzdem glücklich. Das will ich aber eigentlich nicht.

Als Vater will ich, dass meine Tochter eine Gaudi hat und nicht kämpfen muss. Sie fährt paralell noch ihr Ramones 12. Das hat eine hydaulische Level Bremse (von Commencal auch so vorgesehen).  Die kann sie super bedienen und ist damit auch schon eine balue Strecke am Wurbauerkogel runter (mit entsprechendem support).

Wenn ich jetzt darüber nachdenke, dass ich ihr auf das 14er auch eine hydraulische Bremse verbaue, folge ich keinem Fetisch, sondern regagiere auf die Anforderungen meiner Tochter. Ihre Freude am Rad soll lange halten und wenn ich einen Beitrag leisten kann, dann mach ich das. Und bevor ich sie wo runter lasse, überleg ich mir hundert mal, ob das geht, oder nicht.

Bei der Bremsendiskussion geht es daher nicht um fetisch, sondern darum dem Kind den Anforderungen entsprechend ein vernünftiges Radl hinzustellen, damit dieses sicher und mit Freude Rad fahren kann.

Bei dem einen reicht die Felgebremse aus - meine hat auch auf einem Specialized Rockhopper 12" das Radln gelernt und ist in der Ebene herumgedüst, super Rad. 5km den Berg runter, lasse ich sie aber mit dem Radl nicht fahren.

Und unter € 100 für ein Level Set vorne und hinten... so what?. Wir sind alle hier im Forum, weil das Biken wahrscheinlich in unserem Leben einen große Rolle einnimmt und deshalb auch mit unsren Kleinsten schon früh am Berg oder im Wald sind. Ein gewisser Aufwand sollte uns die Möglichkeit das überhaupt machen zu können schon wert sein.

Ich sag meiner Tocher beim Radln immer, dass ich auf Sie aufpasse und sie verlässt sich auf mich.

Das Strahlen meiner Tochter in Lipno, als wir dem Trail durch den Lichtdurchfluteten Wald gefolgt sind: Priceless.... echt.  Deshalb machen wir ja den ganzen Scheiss.

Ideologische Grundsatzdiskussionen hingegen helfen mir und meiner Tochter nicht.


----------



## LockeTirol (4. August 2020)

Magura mit HC1 und Shimano gehen gut. Es gibt auch eine Tektro mit speziell für Kinder ausgelegten Hebeln. Die wird am VPACE Max20 verbaut. Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Laschpuffer (4. August 2020)

BTT:  Wir haben das Einsteigs Orbea MX24 unseres Kurzen (also die preiswerte, schwere Version) aufgrund seiner Ambitionen aufgerüstet. Gerade noch rechtzeitig für den Urlaub. Neben allerlei Komponenten bremst er nun mit einer mMn für Kinder gut geeigneten Shimano Deore M6000. Die Hebel sind schön kurz und lassen sich gut und nah an den Lenker heran einstellen, so dass auch Kinderhände diese gut erreichen können.
Neben Gurtentrail hat er so auch am Wiriehorn viel Spaß gehabt. Probleme bei der Dosierung gab es eigentlich nicht, eher mit dem Übermut. Bremsleistung war für seine Gewichtsklasse (Floh, sub 30kg) jederzeit ausreichend vorhanden.
Die Trails hätte ich ihn mit der Serien-V-Brake nur ungern fahren lassen. Wir haben lediglich vor dem Urlaub den Einsatz der Vorderradbremse geübt. Da er aus dem BMX-Race kommt, ist er an der Stelle etwas zu zögerlich in der Nutzung.


----------



## gerison (17. August 2020)

So, hallo zusammen noch einmal.

Ich habe jetzt beim Rad meiner Dreijährigen, die meachanischen Tektro Scheibenbremsem mit Shimano SLX ersetzt. Sie ist am WE super damit zurecht gekommen - also völlig ohne Probleme. Und das "Händeweh" war auch weg. 

Mein Fazit aus eigenenr Erfahrung: Hydraulische Bremsen sind auch schon bei den kleinsten kein Problem.

lg
gerald


----------



## Fezza (28. April 2021)

Haben unserem Kleinen einen Early-Rider Seeker ind 20" geholt und bisher über 1kg an Gewicht reduziert... Bremse wird dann ev. das Nächste sein... was haltet ihr von 140mm-Scheiben bei einem Gesamtgewicht von +-25kg?


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2021)

Fezza schrieb:


> Haben unserem Kleinen einen Early-Rider Seeker ind 20" geholt und bisher über 1kg an Gewicht reduziert... Bremse wird dann ev. das Nächste sein... was haltet ihr von 140mm-Scheiben bei einem Gesamtgewicht von +-25kg?


Reicht!


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
habe soeben das ER x 16" bestellt. Hier lese ich immer wieder von der MT4
I
Lohnt sich der Wechsel von der verbauten
PROMAX DSK-926, 140MM ROTORS
auf die
Magura MT4
und wenn welche Hebel? 1 Finger oder 2 Finger?
kann ich so Gewicht sparen oder Wiegt die Promax etwa genau so viel?
Ist die verbaute 140mm Bremsscheibe mit Magura kompatibel?
Kann ich hier auch noch Gewicht sparen.
Welche Komponennten können noch zur GEwichtsersparnis getauscht werden. 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (7. Juli 2022)

BlitzblankeKuh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe soeben das ER x 16" bestellt. Hier lese ich immer wieder von der MT4
> I
> Lohnt sich der Wechsel von der verbauten
> ...


Servus.

Ich habe ER 16" Hellion
Die Promax gehen gut. Kinder kommen super zurecht. 
Das Radl ist eh schon leicht. Wenn's beim Gewichtstuning nicht um einen reinen Selbtzweck geht, kannst die Promax drauf lassen. Ich sehe da keinen Nachteil.

Lg
gerald


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (7. Juli 2022)

Mein Kurzer wiegt 15kg 104cm Schritt 44
ER 16 Seeker 5,95
ER X16 Seeker 6,25
Also 300g mehr
Die V Brake vermutlich komplett 1kg (Lese gerade die wiegt komplett unter 700g)
Die MT4 so um die 750g
Was die Narbe mehr wiegt ....
Die Scheiben vermutlich so 150g

Hat jemand das Mal gewogen


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (9. Juli 2022)

gerison schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Ich habe ER 16" Hellion
> Die Promax gehen gut. Kinder kommen super zurecht.
> ...


kenne die Promax nicht. Fühlt sich so an als wäre sie billig und schwer. Wenn du sagst die geht gut, dann sehe ich sie erstmal an.


----------



## Solemn (10. Juli 2022)

Promax kenne ich vom Woom meines Neffen. Ist ok, er kam gut damit zurecht aber auch nix weltbewegendes. Den Hebel-Einstellbereich fand ich insgesamt nicht so überzeugend.

Nachdem ich den Thread hier ein bsischen aus den Augen verloren hatte noch ein kurzes Update nach jetzt fast 2 Jahren Naloo mit ursprünglich MT200:
Die Bremse geht imho für Kids gar nicht, viel zu lange Hebel, kaum ordentlich einstellbar.
Hab die am Naloo gegen eine MT500 getauscht, v.a. wegen der Hebel und weil ich selbst mit Shimano nicht glücklich geworden bin. Deswegen hab ich die vererbt, hatte kurz Zweifel ob 4-Kolben nicht ein bisschen übertrieben wäre für so nen 20kg-Floh aber sie kommt super klar. 
Das 26er das schon auf sie wartet hat die MT4 dran, die wird sie bissel fester zupacken müssen


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (11. Juli 2022)

weis jemand was die Promax so wiegt?

MT4 ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Die wandert dann vom 16er aufs 20er mit... und dann aufs 24

oder geht auch die SLX für Kinderhände. Hab ich selber am Rad und finde die ehrlich gesagt richtig gut


----------



## gerison (12. Juli 2022)

BlitzblankeKuh schrieb:


> oder geht auch die SLX für Kinderhände. Hab ich selber am Rad und finde die ehrlich gesagt richtig gut


SLX hatte meine vor der Promax. Sie kam damit gut zurecht.


----------



## BlitzblankeKuh (12. Juli 2022)

denkst du der Tausch bringt was in sachen bedinbarkeit und Gewicht. Oder nimmt sich das nciht viel


----------



## gerison (12. Juli 2022)

Ich kann Dir nicht sagen, wieviel die Promax wiegen, weil ich sie noch nie vom Rad genommen habe. Ich kann Dir nur soviel sagen, dass ich sie nachdem ich das Paket gesehen habe, erst mal obgen gelassen habe. 
Mir selbst war es den Aufwand nicht wert und die Gewichtsfrage ist für mich nicht so das Thema.


----------

